# "Platinum Rewards" members?



## rhonda (May 8, 2009)

Looks like I.C.E.  Gallery has become Platinum Rewards.  My I.C.E. Gallery membership is set to expire this weekend - and I received a call from Platinum Rewards to explain the new changes, features, reward points program, etc.  Of course, I was offered a variety of packages to extend my membership with the gentle threat that lapsed accounts could face a $200 re-activation fee.  (Nobody wants _that_, right?)

An interesting feature of membership is the ability to name up to 80 (?) family and friends who may benefit from your membership's discounts and whose purchases credit to your rewards points.

So my question:  Would any current Platinum Rewards member care to add me to their plan?  Thx for considering it!


----------



## wise one (May 9, 2009)

We gave up our Ice Gallery membership several years ago, but still receive some of their mailings from time to time.  You said that they "could" charge a $200 reactivation fee, but maybe someone could answer the question:  Has anyone ever tried to re-up and been charged a reactivation fee?


----------



## phileaglesfan (May 27, 2009)

I just became a member and I wish I was not a member.  I found all of their prices beatable real easy but they always come up with some reason why I shouldn't get the difference back.  Even their cruises can be found for cheaper somewhere else.  They are a total waste and I woudln't be surprised if they changed their name because of false representation.  They are more a scam if anything.   People not at work are "on a cruise" or "call me back tomorrow, I have to go to a BBQ."  Run from this company, don't walk.  They are actually mutliple companies also.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2009)

wise one said:


> We gave up our Ice Gallery membership several years ago, but still receive some of their mailings from time to time.  You said that they "could" charge a $200 reactivation fee, but maybe someone could answer the question:  Has anyone ever tried to re-up and been charged a reactivation fee?



We actually have two lifetime memberships given to use as a "benefit" to buying from a developer. I quit checking them for prices a long time ago. We've done seven cruises and have two more planned. When I would check with them, they were never competitive on price. 

At this point I'm not sure if that lifetime membership is still active or not. Personally, I could care less if it was. It's a waste of time to consider exchanging a timeshare week through them for a "discount" on a cruise package. The money never comes out right and the total price was always more than what I'd pay by not using them.


----------

